# [GER] Altis Life - e-Monkeys.com | Hive 1 | 100% RP



## emonkeys (20. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*[GER] Altis Life - e-Monkeys.com | Hive 1 | 100% RP*_

_Web: www.e-monkeys.com_
_IP: 144.76.159.122:2302_
_TS: ts.e-monkeys.com_
_Facebook_

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*LETZTES UPDATE ( 17.11. ):*

*- Personalausweise eingefügt (nähere Beschreibung s.u.)*
- Neuer Helikopter eingefügt
- Viele kleine Änderungen / Bugfixes

*Ausführliche Patch Notes: Ich bin ein Link*

- - - - -

*NOVEMBER AKTION (bis zum 30.11.):*

Melde dich bei Gorki, phoenic, soyo oder LegionViper in unserem TS
mit dem Code

*AFFE*

und erhalte als neuer Spieler ein Startgeld von € 300.000!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Das Team von e-Monkeys begrüßt euch herzlich auf unserem *Altis Life Roleplay Server*.
Nachfolgend möchten wir euch unseren Server vorstellen und die Vorzüge präsentieren, die sowohl unseren
Server als auch unsere Community ausmachen.

*Kurz zu uns:* Wir sind eine engagierte Gruppe von Spielern, die sich mit ihren Ideen und Vorstellungen vor etwa 
fünf Monaten dazu entschlossen haben, ihren eigenen Server zu eröffnen. Mit dem aktuell erschienenen Patch, an dem etwa 10
Mann über 2 Monate gearbeitet haben, können wir nun behaupten, unsere "Reifeprüfung" in Sachen Altis Life abgelegt zu haben.

Der Server wurde am 09.04. eröffnet und am 13.07. durch einen großen *Patch #10*, welcher neben dem Versionsupdate auf *Altis Life 4.0*
zahlreiche Verbesserungen mit sich brachte, deutlich aufgewertet. Insbesondere haben wir viel Mühe, Zeit und Geld darin investiert, die
Performance der "Vanilla"-Altis Life Version von Grund auf zu verbessern, in dem bereits implementierte Scripts verbessert und modifiziert 
wurden. Damit einhergehend ließen wir uns natürlich nicht nehmen, zahlreiche neue Features zu implementieren.

Nicht zuletzt macht einen guten Server aber nicht nur die Liste an Features und die Performance aus, sondern letztlich auch die dazugehörige
Community, auf die wir sehr stolz sind und ohne die unser noch immer recht junges Projekt nicht durchgehalten hätte. Wir dürfen behaupten, dass
die Server-Administration sehr nah an der Community "dran" ist und Beschwerden, Vorschläge und Kritik zeitnah zur Kenntnis nimmt und versucht,
entsprechend darauf zu reagieren. 

Zudem bieten wir einen Ingame-Support an, der sich sehr aktiv um die Ingame-Probleme der Spieler kümmert und beispielsweise für Beschwerden
hinsichtlich RDM oder regelwidriger Spielweise von Mitspielern nahezu rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung steht. Weiterhin sind unsere Moderatoren erster 
Ansprechpartner für Erstattungen, sofern Verluste der Spieler (Fahrzeuge etc.) durch serverseitige Probleme verursacht wurden. Als Beispiel sei hier ein 
Hackangriff genannt, die wir im Übrigen durch zahlreiche Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen minimiert haben.

*Unsere Philosophie:*

Wir möchten es allen Spielern ermöglichen, ihre Idee des Rollenspiels ausleben zu können. Ob *Händler*, *Dieb*, *Taxifahrer*, *Kartellangehöriger *oder *Polizist*: 
*Alle sind hier willkommen.*

 Die Server-Verantwortlichen favorisieren weder die Polizei noch Zivilisten oder eine fiktive dritte Fraktion.
 Es wird stets versucht, dass alle Rollen interessant zu spielen sind und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Allerdings funktioniert dies nur unter Einhaltung gewisser Regeln, 
die in einem Rollenspiel unabdinglich sind, zumal sich Altis Life mitunter als ein Spielplatz für “Troller” entwickelt hat.

Eben jene Regeln werden von unserem Administratoren- und Moderatorenteam überwacht und Verstöße gegen elementare Regelverletzungen rigoros geahndet, 
um das positive Spielgefühl aller zu bewahren und Frust zu vermeiden. Wir legen darauf Wert, dass ein Jeder Rücksicht auf seine Mitspieler nimmt und dies 
trotz möglicher “Ingame-Rivalität” nicht vergisst. 


*Nun aber zu den speziellen Server-Features:*

*Erweitertes Logistiksystem*
Einige LKWs sowie Helikopter haben die Möglichkeit, Cargo-Boxen oder andere Fahrzeuge aufzunehmen und die Kapazität eklatant zu erhöhen.
Die Menge an Boxen/ des Fahrzeuges sowie deren Inhalt haben dabei Auswirkungen auf das Fahr- und Flugverhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Optimiertes Housing*
Sichere Lagermöglichkeiten - Möglichkeit, Helikopter und Fahrzeuge zu auszuparken - Möbel - Spawnpunkt - Schlüssel mit der Gruppe teilen
Geldspeichermöglichkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dynamisches Wirtschaftssystem*
Preise verändern sich dynamisch in Echtzeit durch Verkauf der Waren sowie durch Events.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Personalausweise*
Die Personalausweise dienen dem Zweck, sich anderen gegenüber ausweisen zu können, da man mit einem Personalausweis die Funktion ausschalten kann, dass der eigene Name über dem Spieler angezeigt wird. 
Dieses Feature fördert das RP ungemein und hat bereits zu vielen lustigen und interessanten Situationen geführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Redesign der Altis Life "Vanilla" Map*
Die Karte wurde dahingehend optimiert, dass Händler und andere NPCs nicht in Gebieten stehen, die schwer zu erreichen sind.
Zudem wurde ein Augenmerk darauf gelegt, dass die Spieler sich öfter begegnen und somit das RP gefördert wird.

*Permanente Gruppen / Vereinigungen sowie eigene Gruppenbasen*
Es ist nun möglich, sein Kartell oder Vereinigung in einer permanenten Gruppe samt Rangeinstellungen zu etablieren.
Zudem bieten wir für etablierte und RP-starke Vereinigungen die Möglichkeiten, eine Basis samt Housingmöglichkeiten auf der Karte zu implementieren.

*ADAC und Sanitäter Implementierung*
*ADAC *- Spezielle Fahrzeuge, Abschleppfunktion, Flip-Funktion, ADAC-Basen, Gelbes Warnlicht
*Sanitäter *- Spezielle Fahrzeuge, Wiederbeleben (komplex), Heilen, Blaulicht, Horn, Landhorn

*Optimierung des SMS-Systems*
Verbesserte Antwortmöglichkeit sowie bessere Übersicht

*Rucksack-Diebstahl nicht möglich*
*Akkusystem für Handys* - SMS-Nutzung nicht möglich, wenn der Akku leer ist
*"Tempest - Gerät"* - LKW, der automatisch erntet (allerdings nicht für alle Fahrzeuge / LKWs)
*Folter- und Festnahmemöglichkeit für Zivilisten*
*Blitzer*
*Überfallbare Tankstellen*
*JSRS 2.2*
*legales / illegales Glücksspiel*
*Events*

...und vieles mehr!


Wir würden uns freuen, Euch auf dem Server begrüßen zu dürfen.
*Euer e-Monkeys Team!*​


----------



## DrSnuupy (25. August 2015)

Ist ein richtig cooler server mit einer richtig Hilfsbereiten und coolen Community!! Aber eine Frage habe ich, auf welche Transporter kann ich andere Autos aufladen und welche Autotypen sind überhaupt "Aufladebereit"? Danke im vorraus : )


----------

